# How resorts are reacting



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I was surprised Vail gave me 20% too! I got a ton of use outta my pass last season. I'm just going to use it as a discount towards next year's riding. Thanks Vail.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I got that email too. Hooray! It was unexpected but nice.

Then I tried to use the code they gave to buy next season's epic pass, at the very very end of the purchase the web site says the code is invalid. So now I have to call.

My experience with Vail is that whatever duct tape and bailing wire IT system handles their passes is complete shit and they should just have humans doing everything because that's what ends up happening anyway. The only time they seem to not be that interested in extracting as much money from me as possible is when I'm TRYING to give them my money.

<rant>
So last season, I bought an Epic Local pass in April. It hadn't arrived in the mail by opening day, so I got there extra early, still waited in line for an hour to get my pass, and after the customer service person did that asked if I needed anything else. I told her that if she could leave feedback for Vail that if I buy a pass in the Spring that it would be great if it could be mailed so that I get it in advance of opening day. She said "Well, Vail has to mail out millions of passes. And we've been open here so you could always come pick it up in person before opening day." So I said, "Yeah, the thing is I bought the pass last spring so that I didn't have to spend three hours in the car to come here just to pick up my pass."

Somehow every other company in the world I've ever bought something from has managed to get it to me in less than seven months, so I was a bit surprised this was the response. Not everything Vail has done to Stevens Pass is bad but I wouldn't say it's improved overall and the feel of the place has definitely changed from "favorite local resort" to "where else are you going to go now, asshole?"

The fun part of the story is I got the original Epic Local pass I bought in the mail two weeks later.
</rant>


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

Donutz said:


> I know Vail gets a lot of abuse, but I just got an email from them regarding my and my wife's season passes. Since my wife didn't actually use hers (that's a whole 'nother story), she's getting 80% credit for next season. Since I used the hell out of mine, I'm getting 20%. I'm well past payback, so that's just gravy for me, and for my wife, it's just a couple hundred bucks to get one for next season.


How much do the passes cost?


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

drblast said:


> I got that email too. Hooray! It was unexpected but nice.
> 
> Then I tried to use the code they gave to buy next season's epic pass, at the very very end of the purchase the web site says the code is invalid. So now I have to call.
> 
> ...


I mean they did just announce all this, give em some time to get it fully set up and functioning. It's really a hell of a deal they're giving people. Far better in fact than a lot of places. I'm sure you'll have plenty of time to get your pass and discount. Vail may suck but we can't go full blown Karen because a code for a pass that will be used in 6 months doesn't work day 1.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

I pretty sure Australian Resorts in NSW and Victoria are aiming to open around 1st July 2020. Our season normally starts from Queens Birthday long weekend (08/06/20).


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Nothing from sun peaks. It’s been funny reading their updates. They just blow smoke up their own arses about how amazing their season was (it wasn’t amazing).


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

I got the same email from Vail. My son is on the high school ski team and gets a season pass for our local molehill. He's getting the same 20% others are getting, which isn't bad considering his season ended before lockdowns started, so between practices and race days he got full use of his pass. The only thing he missed out on was the end of the season family race event.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Kijima said:


> How much do the passes cost?


$979 for a full Epic Pass, and $729 for a Local Pass with a few more restrictions and without Telluride access. Vail does offer smaller, more localized passes as well. I could ride Keystone with Breckenridge Spring access and 5 days at Crested Butte for $389, or ride Keystone and Breckenridge all season for $589. 




drblast said:


> <rant>
> So last season, I bought an Epic Local pass in April. It hadn't arrived in the mail by opening day, so I got there extra early, still waited in line for an hour to get my pass, and after the customer service person did that asked if I needed anything else. I told her that if she could leave feedback for Vail that if I buy a pass in the Spring that it would be great if it could be mailed so that I get it in advance of opening day. She said "Well, Vail has to mail out millions of passes. And we've been open here so you could always come pick it up in person before opening day." So I said, "Yeah, the thing is I bought the pass last spring so that I didn't have to spend three hours in the car to come here just to pick up my pass."


I've also had to go in and grab my pass. Unfortunately, the pass office wasn't at the resort I was trying to ride that day! Keystone was still closed, but they had the pass office at the gondola base open...? I was trying to ride A-Basin, and drove an extra few miles to Keystone for my pass, which really isn't that bad. However, for close to a thousand dollars, you'd think they could get you a pass in the mail before the season starts.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Kijima said:


> How much do the passes cost?


Normally in the $1200 Canadian range.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

lab49232 said:


> I mean they did just announce all this, give em some time to get it fully set up and functioning. It's really a hell of a deal they're giving people. Far better in fact than a lot of places. I'm sure you'll have plenty of time to get your pass and discount. Vail may suck but we can't go full blown Karen because a code for a pass that will be used in 6 months doesn't work day 1.


Since our passes are on auto-renew, I don't even actually have to do anything. The credit will be applied in September when they put through the charge. I just keep using the same physical pass.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks like Revelstoke is also giving 20% discounts and best of all rolling over unused days on their vertical cards.


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

So far I have been nothing but disappointed in Alterra's response and season pass options. I really wish Sugarbush stayed privately owned.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Big white offering current passholders 20% discount on seasons passes for 20/21 season. Seems to be on par.

Sounds good to me. Staying positive that we'll have a 20/21 season.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

jstar said:


> Big white offering current passholders 20% discount on seasons passes for 20/21 season. Seems to be on par.
> 
> Sounds good to me. Staying positive that we'll have a 20/21 season.


Is that 20% off the early bird price? If so that's pretty decent. They jacked up the early bird price by $60 but still works out to be about $90 cheaper than last years early bird price i think for previous pass holders.
Nothing from sun peaks yet....


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Mike256 said:


> Is that 20% off the early bird price? If so that's pretty decent. They jacked up the early bird price by $60 but still works out to be about $90 cheaper than last years early bird price i think for previous pass holders.
> Nothing from sun peaks yet....



Yes, it applies to early bird as well.

Didn't notice they upped the early bird price...but yeah, I think it came to around 600 plus whatever fees/taxes.

I would imagine Sun Peaks and Silver Star will offer the same 20%, if they haven't already.


----------



## Harrison Nicholls (May 6, 2020)

Sunshine Village in Banff is doing 51% off for returning seasons pass holders! (likely because the entire spring season got cut off). Either way my student pass will only be $425 for this year


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

Alterra finally addressed a huge concern which was, what happens if the season starts and then closes again due to a resurgence of the virus? Turns out they are going to give discounts towards the following years pass, but don't say what those discounts will be, and are still offering a lame discount on this years prices ($200 for renewing customers). Paying $300 more (including their lame discount) for a season pass than I paid last year isn't a deal for me. I'm still pretty disappointed this company has bought my home mountain, and have yet to see anything positive come out of it.

*More Time to Defer Your Unused 20/21* *Pass**
For any reason, if you don’t use your Ikon Pass or Sugarbush Local Pass, you will have the option to defer the purchase price paid for your 20/21 Ikon Pass or Sugarbush Pass toward the purchase of a 21/22 Ikon Pass or Sugarbush Pass using the new Zero-Day Credit — no questions asked. Now, you can make this decision anytime between September 10, 2020 and April 11, 2021 (previously September 10 - December 10, 2020).


*Added Assurance Due to Possible COVID-19 Closures**
In addition, should any eligible Ikon Pass destination, including Sugarbush, close due to COVID-19 between December 10, 2020 and April 11, 2021, Ikon Pass holders and Sugarbush Pass holders will receive a proportional credit towards any 21/22 Pass.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Looks like Silver Star is freezing there season pass rate from last year, with a 15% discount for previous season pass holders, which can be applied to early bird as well.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Sun peaks is freezing last years rate and giving around a 10%ish discount for adult returning pass holders. Pretty crap compared to the other BC/Alberta resorts it seems. I had low expectations for them to start with so it's better then nothing I guess.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Mike256 said:


> Sun peaks is freezing last years rate and giving around a 10%ish discount for adult returning pass holders. Pretty crap compared to the other BC/Alberta resorts it seems. I had low expectations for them to start with so it's better then nothing I guess.


Remember this isn't charity situation. You lost less than 1/5th of the season, and that time lost is very low usage so 10% off and freezing last years rate is probably almost exactly economically equivalent so it's realistically a pretty fair deal I think a lot of people were just hoping for freebies just because, but these are all still businesses. As long as theyre giving you roughly what you lost out on that's more than fair.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

You’re correct - it’s not a charity, I paid for the advertised season, not for the sun peaks resort charity. Spring riding is definitely not low usage time for me. 1/5th isn’t 10% and 1/5th of over 1K is a lot of money for nothing. So no they aren’t giving roughly what we lost. And to be honest, if they cancelled when the rules came in rather than just when the other resorts quit and they realized they wouldn’t be making a killing from food and booze, I would have been more ok with it. Also would have been ok with it if they weren’t constantly blowing smoke up their own arses the whole time about how great they are. They also bragged about that they will continue paying their staff but they left out the part in the article where that didn’t count for seasonal workers. it’s not looking for freebies as you say, it’s looking for a refund for the cancelled season just like the day pass customers received. You sound like you work for sun peaks.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Mike256 said:


> You’re correct - it’s not a charity, I paid for the advertised season, not for the sun peaks resort charity. Spring riding is definitely not low usage time for me. 1/5th isn’t 10% and 1/5th of over 1K is a lot of money for nothing. So no they aren’t giving roughly what we lost. And to be honest, if they cancelled when the rules came in rather than just when the other resorts quit and they realized they wouldn’t be making a killing from food and booze, I would have been more ok with it. Also would have been ok with it if they weren’t constantly blowing smoke up their own arses the whole time about how great they are. They also bragged about that they will continue paying their staff but they left out the part in the article where that didn’t count for seasonal workers. it’s not looking for freebies as you say, it’s looking for a refund for the cancelled season just like the day pass customers received. You sound like you work for sun peaks.


Hahahaha yes as a person who lives in Portland, OR I definitely travel all the way to Sun Peaks in another country to work. But perhaps you are part of the minority who rides a ton in May, which would suck for you, but it is extremely low usage for the resort. If you do get most of your riding in at the end of the season for some reason I'm sure the resort can track your days used, if it's low email them and show you lost more value than the 10% off and no increase in next years pass and see what they say. Many other resorts are doing extended discounts for people who didn't get to utilize their pass. However for season pass holders as a whole, losing out on the last week of march and week maybe two of riding in May, a VAST majority of them liost out on less than 10% of their total days riding. 

Is it on the low end, absolutely, They sure aren't going for brownie points. But when the days you lost are really only a little more than what you would have in a bad snow season.... I don't know how much more you can reasonably demand. What would have made you happy that would also be fair to the amount of business they lost?


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Day pass holders definitely drop off after the long weekend they closed, but I don’t see why season pass holders would. I’ve not got statistics obviously though. But regardless, why treat season pass holders like crap and give refunds to tourists? I mean it’s obvious why which is why as a season pass holder it pisses me off. The only people to lose out that had skin in the game when they shut the doors after the busy period is season pass holders and seasonal workers, both of which they gave the middle finger to multiple times during this. If they did like the other resorts in the area cool but they offered half the discount and made no guarantee of days for next season like all the others in the area did so we buy a pass they can shaft us straight up and they have shown they will. They made minimal effort so whilst season pass holders need to suck it up as it’s our local so theirs no choice, I hope tourists give them the middle finger back.

(I didn’t think you worked for them, it just sounded like the exact kind of thing they have been saying since it all happened)


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Mike256 said:


> Day pass holders definitely drop off after the long weekend they closed, but I don’t see why season pass holders would. I’ve not got statistics obviously though. But regardless, why treat season pass holders like crap and give refunds to tourists? I mean it’s obvious why which is why as a season pass holder it pisses me off. The only people to lose out that had skin in the game when they shut the doors after the busy period is season pass holders and seasonal workers, both of which they gave the middle finger to multiple times during this. If they did like the other resorts in the area cool but they offered half the discount and made no guarantee of days for next season like all the others in the area did so we buy a pass they can shaft us straight up and they have shown they will. They made minimal effort so whilst season pass holders need to suck it up as it’s our local so theirs no choice, I hope tourists give them the middle finger back.
> 
> (I didn’t think you worked for them, it just sounded like the exact kind of thing they have been saying since it all happened)


Oh even season pass holder visits drop off EXTREMELY that late in the season. I've been in the industry for 13 years, grated not at a resort in like 8, but ya late season riding is only season pass holders, but only a tiny fraction of the overall season pass holders still.

The no guaranteed days may seem like something but the resorts offering that, well it's largely a publicity stunt, but Sun tried doing the free refunds through September as their equivalent. And sure other resorts are offering more of a discount but raising prices. You referenced Big White earlier with their $90 savings, you're getting $100... so I guess I'm just confused why you think Sun Peaks is so much worse.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

It’s a cheaper pass at big white. 

publicity stunt or not is irrelevant for the consumer that has their money involved if it still gives some reassurance of not getting screwed completely. The whole thing is about publicity for all resorts or they wouldn’t be giving anything back at all so I’m not sure why you picked one part of it to be the publicity stunt. Companies don’t do stuff because they are nice.

Basically your view point is the season pass holder should be responsible for the risk the business has taken on by operating. Few businesses around the world have had the advantage of being able to have the money for future use like the ski resorts did for that month of prepaid fees. They had that advantage and ran with it which makes them scummy as IMO. I’m not going to congratulate them for finding a way to be trashy when basically every other business, even airlines and hotels, have done pretty well by customers.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Mike256 said:


> It’s a cheaper pass at big white.
> 
> publicity stunt or not is irrelevant for the consumer that has their money involved if it still gives some reassurance of not getting screwed completely. The whole thing is about publicity for all resorts or they wouldn’t be giving anything back at all so I’m not sure why you picked one part of it to be the publicity stunt. Companies don’t do stuff because they are nice.
> 
> Basically your view point is the season pass holder should be responsible for the risk the business has taken on by operating. Few businesses around the world have had the advantage of being able to have the money for future use like the ski resorts did for that month of prepaid fees. They had that advantage and ran with it which makes them scummy as IMO. I’m not going to congratulate them for finding a way to be trashy when basically every other business, even airlines and hotels, have done pretty well by customers.


Nah I dont think the consumer should be at risk, and I think you largely underestimate how much ski resorts make and dont make at different times. But yes passes are different costs but by percentage, it's basically the same, and dollar value is more. AKA dollar wise there is almost no difference in the discounts but you save more overall money. 

As for guarantees, you're missing the value of the publicity stunt. Take Big White, their guarantee is literally for 100 days. 100 days is the same number of days they were open during the shortened season you're wanting a bigger refund on. Basically all it is is a guarantee you get the same days as what you complained about getting last year only now they owe you nothing... Now take Sun Peaks, if the season starts and has to end a month early again, Big White goes well we met our promise you get nothing where as Sun Peaks would be obligated to make it up for you. And should it end in say January (It won't, COVID isn't going to randomly hit at some mid winter level everything closes) Big White is going to refund SOME of your money IF AND ONLY IF you rode less than 7 days. You could have ridden 80 days at Sun Peak and they're still going to offer something for closing super early. You almost ABSOLUTELY want Sun Peaks pass vs Big Whites guaranteed 7 days of skiing.... 

I get you seem to have some grudge for the resort, but you seem to be letting some other issues really cloud the logical thinking about this. If someone offered me a pass with only 7 guaranteed days of on slope riding and after that nothing no matter what, I'd tell that resort to take a hike.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

You say the consumer shouldn't be at risk but you're the one arguing against that point this whole time.

Why would sun peaks be obligated to make it up to me when they weren't last season? That makes zero sense.

It's not so much a grudge as just not being the kind of person that sucks off corporations swallowing everything they spit out as if they are doing it for me. They aren't your friend dude.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Mike256 said:


> You say the consumer shouldn't be at risk but you're the one arguing against that point this whole time.
> 
> Why would sun peaks be obligated to make it up to me when they weren't last season? That makes zero sense.
> 
> It's not so much a grudge as just not being the kind of person that sucks off corporations swallowing everything they spit out as if they are doing it for me. They aren't your friend dude.


You don't think non raised rates and 10% off is something? You really think if they never opened or closed in January you'd get nothing?????? Come on man be logical for two seconds your resort bias is really showing. Mean time if you go to Big White and ride 7 days in November and they close before December 1st they met their obligations.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

When did I say it was not something? 

No but your whole point about sun peaks vs big white was sun peaks' obligation. There is no obligation/guarantee. You're just responding to points I never made or trying to change my points in your head so that you can make the one you want back so I'm done here.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm pretty unthrilled with what my local area in Mass, Butternut is doing. Basically if you never pick up your pass they'll roll it into next year. If you have it sent to you pre season you have to return it by Dec 1st in order to roll it over. This is likely the first time in 5 years I won't be getting a pass. No other sort of refund will be offered if they are forced to call the season any time after Dec 1, which is odd considering they usually dont open until at least 2nd week in Dec.


----------



## MassSnowboarder (Mar 3, 2015)

@f00bar , Thanks for your comments about Butternut. I live in the opposite end of Mass., and my small local hill probably won't announce their season pass and lift ticket prices for next winter until early fall, as is their custom. I am going to be looking at their prices and policies carefully to see if it would be more worth my while to buy a season pass, or to just buy a lift ticket there each time I visit there. I'm also wondering if our Mass. areas may require reservations (as Timberline and A-Basin out West did in late spring), &/ or limit lift ticket sales (as Wachusett already does) to limit crowds.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

MassSnowboarder said:


> @f00bar , Thanks for your comments about Butternut. I live in the opposite end of Mass., and my small local hill probably won't announce their season pass and lift ticket prices for next winter until early fall, as is their custom. I am going to be looking at their prices and policies carefully to see if it would be more worth my while to buy a season pass, or to just buy a lift ticket there each time I visit there. I'm also wondering if our Mass. areas may require reservations (as Timberline and A-Basin out West did in late spring), &/ or limit lift ticket sales (as Wachusett already does) to limit crowds.


Not directly applicable to your situation, but more for context, so as to perhaps give you some insight: ALL Australian resorts currently have in place:

Limited 1 day lift ticket sales, for each day
Limited resort entry car permits per day (in Aus, you have to not only buy lift tickets, but pay to access the resort in your car to begin with)
Reservations system for lift season pass holders - number of spots is capped, for each day <-- not affected by single day lift ticket sales

To help paint a picture: here in Aus, it's currently school holidays (which always coincides with the early part of the snow season), and:

planning re: accommodation, park entry, and lift tickets, are all required to be able to ski down-under
unfortunately, the very LAST of the above, to be made accessible to the public, has been lift ticket sales / season lift ticket reservations
there are MANY people here, who have 1) booked annual leave >> 2) booked accommodation (e.g. in Jindabyne, near Perisher, competition can be fierce, and even staying 1/2hr away from Perisher itself, can see nightly motel room prices of $700+) >> 3) purchased resort access/entry tickets >> 4) most of this is non-refundable >> 5) attempt to book their lift tickets/reserve days online, only to find that they've all been sold out / caps have been reached.

I posted the following idea in another thread, but you might not have seen that: So, you've got a family of 4 who have taken time off work, booked a week's worth of accommodation (e.g. $4-5k), booked park entry passes ($300), etc etc... and they might be able to reserve ONE OR TWO days on the actual snow, if they're lucky. 

It's a shitty situation, but hope that is food for thought for you - be prepared for reservations systems, capping, etc.


----------



## Old-Boarder (Nov 28, 2019)

20/21 Season Pass, To buy or not to buy that is the question. 

Instead of decreasing and going away the Covid figures are growing in many states. Luckily for us mostly in southern states I think.

I will buy the upcoming seasons iKon but not sure I'll be glad I did. My season will end due to work in February.

I can buy the base pass for $599 ($100 discount from last season). So I figure break even is pretty easy to attain. Hopefully.

The details of the Assured Advantage Guarantee (or whatever it's called) is fairly convoluted. The guy on the phone advised me to pick the single resort option (I don't use multiple resorts). 

But without the guarantee I for sure wouldn't be buying.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Epic 20% discount good until Labor Day. I’ll be making a decision then. But honestly I can’t foresee NOT getting a pass unless the country goes shit.....wear your masks southerners.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Silverstar is now sold out of their season and pow passes. 

Just spoke to them, looks like they will be offering a limited season pass with blackout dates, at the same price as a regular unlimited pass. Blackouts to include holidays and Saturdays to start. However, they may remove the blackout days once they see if they can handle the volume.

On the other hand, Big White (another local resort, and where I primarily ride) have stated that there will be no limit on season passes sold.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

jstar said:


> Silverstar is now sold out of their season and pow passes.
> 
> Just spoke to them, looks like they will be offering a limited season pass with blackout dates, at the same price as a regular unlimited pass. Blackouts to include holidays and Saturdays to start. However, they may remove the blackout days once they see if they can handle the volume.
> 
> On the other hand, Big White (another local resort, and where I primarily ride) have stated that there will be no limit on season passes sold.


Ya resorts are kind of all over the map on these. Personally I appreciate all the resorts that have cut off pass sales. Shows dedication to the user experience over just grabbing any money they can. But it is a business so I also don't fault companies for pushing sales in the hope they can provide service. Jackson Hole had stopped pass sales, Meadows on Mt Hood announced they're prioritizing returning pass holders. Alterra and Ikon on the other hand are just going buy our stuff and we'll let you know later if you'll be able to use it whenever you want. That's the kind of model I really don't like.

What I really am interested to know/see is how much resorts feel they need to cut down on visitations. In my head all I can keep thinking out is how much of a difference not being able to combine groups on a lift is going to make. Id wager less than 50% of groups are a full set of 4 people (when you get to mega lifts and gondolas its obviously even far less), if that's true that means you have to more than double lift wait times and lift length, combine that with required social distancing in line and I'm struggling to see how some resorts seem to think they'll be able to operate at full capacity while maintaining safety measures.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Mt bachelor gave $150 off of this season. Seems reasonable. I am not getting a pass until spring though. I am gonna gamble on the Oregon gov keeping stuff partially closed longer than it should.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

jstar said:


> Silverstar is now sold out of their season and pow passes.
> 
> Just spoke to them, looks like they will be offering a limited season pass with blackout dates, at the same price as a regular unlimited pass. Blackouts to include holidays and Saturdays to start. However, they may remove the blackout days once they see if they can handle the volume.
> 
> On the other hand, Big White (another local resort, and where I primarily ride) have stated that there will be no limit on season passes sold.


I guess thats kinda good news. I heard Silver Star will be doing a thing where you have to reserve a parking spot. Hope they will be ablr to deal with the people that make ressies and never show up.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Bachelor is doing car reservation too, its for covid tracing.....


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Argo said:


> Bachelor is doing car reservation too, its for covid tracing.....


Yeah that is what Aussie resorts did all season, too. Right up until last week (Falls Creek), even though there were no lifts turning -- they still made you register if you wanted to drive up the hill to go snowshoeing or hiking.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Argo said:


> Mt bachelor gave $150 off of this season. Seems reasonable. I am not getting a pass until spring though. I am gonna gamble on the Oregon gov keeping stuff partially closed longer than it should.


Well considering the Oregon gov already allowed ski resorts to reopen at the end of last season and haven't gotten more restrictive I'd wager a fair amount of money resorts attempt to open right on schedule with only a sudden surge (which very well may happen) changing that.




Argo said:


> Bachelor is doing car reservation too, its for covid tracing.....


Covid tracing and restricting the number of people coming to the mountain. Much like Meadows who claims "no reservations will ever be needed to use your pass at all" but you do have to register your car which they have already said they will limit if need be. Easy way to come across as "if you buy a pass you can ride, don't worry about getting on the hill" while still knowing there is a real possibility many days they won't be able to meet demand.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Meadows actually released a very interesting and revealing video going over demand, capacity % of reduction, etc. They're looking at about 60% capacity of what peak days were. And they think they're going to be able to change riding habits to get people to ride late day/night. Me thinks weekend, holiday, and Pow days are going to be..... ROUGGHHHHH. They're a resort that is flooded with people who only ride to chase first tracks and steeps until they're trashed for the day. If it were more a family or beginner hill they may have success but that's the other two resorts on Hood. Time will tell though.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Bachelor will be limiting riders on hill unless things change. They also don't know if they are or how many day tickets they will sell. Opening date is pushed 2 weeks back so far hoping that they can open all 3 base areas at the same time. Of course on your average mid week day there will be no issues.... 

There will be no lodge services as of now. 

This may all change November 4th though.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

Just say you are peacefully protesting and call them racist if they stop you.


----------

